# Easels



## Chloe (Aug 24, 2014)

hi everybody, i am currently studying design and technology at a level and for this years project i have to make a product, the product i'm going to manufacture is an easel. as part of the coursework for this project i have to do some market research and this includes a questionnaire so i thought the best place to send out my questionnaire would be on this website. I'd be very very grateful if people would answer the questionnaire.
1) Which of these easels would you say you prefer to use?
a. French Easel
b. Studio easel
c. Table top easel
d. Sketchbox/Paintbox easel
e. Other
2) What is the most important thing you look for when you are buying an easel?
a. Appearance
b. Stability
c. Price
d. Other
3) Do you think adding other functions to the easel would improve the product?
a. Yes
b. No
4) If yes, what type of function?
a. Drawers for equipment
b. Water pot holder
c. Paper towel holder
d. Other (please specify)
5) How much would you typically spend when buying an easel?
a. Less than £30 
b. £30 to £70
c. £70 to £100
d. more than £100
6) Is there anything else that you would like to suggest for this project?


----------

